# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Što staviti u kofer za Sv. Duh?

## Nik

Planiram roditi na Sv. Duhu i koristiti rooming in. Što trebam ponjeti u bolnicu za bebu? Mislim da mi treba kremica za guzu , pelene i vlažne maramice, ali ne znam sa sigurnošću. A robica i slično tek kad idemo van? nek mi napiše netko tko je rodio u zadnja dva -tri mjeseca. Znam da se unatrag godine dana svašta promjenilo. Hvala!

----------

